# Best/Most Effective Diuretic/Water Pills ????



## bookstar (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello,
I know many bodybuilders use water pills before competitions to lose any excess water that may be causing bloatedness or the "puffy" look under the skin. i also know there are a lot  of different brands.
I am looking for the most effective brand that has proven results, and also a brand without caffeine as I am currently on the ECA stack and don't need any more caffeine.
Please, if anyone can help and give me some good reviews of a great diuretic water pill, I would much appreciate it. Thank you!!!!


----------

